# Webhosting queries.



## Itz_Me!!! (Aug 30, 2008)

One of our clients is providing engineering hardware and he wants us to design and host a site containing catalogs of the tools. He has purchased a domain name.

*Details of the requirements:*
*1. *The site must facilitate customers to place orders, check status of the orders (i.e. the status of the courier) for the catalogs.

*2.* Needs to have dedicated servers in India and one more location anywhere else.

*3.* 4000 expected hits per day. So the database needs to be super fast and the bandwidth needs to be very high.

*4.* Language needs to be .NET

*5.* Application Service Provider required.

*6.* Maintenance required.

I need to know if our firm goes for the job on our own what all things we require (excluding the developers) like databases, dedicated servers etc.
If we outsource the work whom should we approach for the best affordable work?

People came to us with budget varying from a Lakh to 2-3 Crores.
Please suggest how to proceed..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DigitalDude (Aug 30, 2008)

first approach a reliable web development company who have done similar work probably for the competitors.

a lakh to crores quote is very high  this website *www [.] intechchennai [.] com/ was developed by a friend of mine (he alone) for around 20 - 30k I guess btw its just a catalog site only...

4000 hits per day is a very low amount only.. dedicated servers in India are very costly (good servers cost around a lakh per year) and have very less bandwidth while you can get gr8 quality servers (hosted in US) with a lot of bandwidth for less than half that amount per year and are more reliable.

and going for PHP platform instead of .Net would reduce initial as well as maintanence costs.

these are some gyaan according to my experience. others will also pour in their views I guess 



_


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 30, 2008)

Yup
PHP is easier to program and maintain than .NET
Dedicated Indian hosts need not be costly.
You just need to know where to find them 
I think rohan_shenoy had a similar request sometime back
Check out his thread  (will take me some time to find the link)


----------



## ahref (Aug 31, 2008)

I recommend directly buy server, and give development work to some one else.

For server need in India contact ctrl s ( *ctrls.in/)


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Sep 1, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Yup
> PHP is easier to program and maintain than .NET
> Dedicated Indian hosts need not be costly.
> You just need to know where to find them
> ...



Any idea about the cost of dedicated servers in India?
If its Lakh per year,then it is too high.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 1, 2008)

^ Google companies with datacenters in India and call them up.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 1, 2008)

Itz_Me!!! said:


> Any idea about the cost of dedicated servers in India?
> If its Lakh per year,then it is too high.



Server wont be expensive since Hardware prices in india are almost US prices. Bandwidth prices in India and connectivity with rest of the world is ridiculous 

Any special, why you are looking for Indian servers ??? It might be gud for Indian users but not for the rest of the World.

I would suggest Server in Singapore if you need nearby countries


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 1, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> ...
> I would suggest Server in Singapore if you need nearby countries


 
+1

I recommend www.galacnet.com
send a mail to gqhong@galacnet.com he will give you good server offers.


_


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Sep 2, 2008)

Now I have a better picture of the options.
Thanks to all of you.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2008)

anyone tried BSNL?, i think it has servers based in INDIA
*bsnl.in/service/webhosting.htm

5k per year with Unlimited bandwidth seems pretty neat, though not sure about Qos.


----------

